# Tom's HPLC Steroid Testing Thread



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

Hey guys,

I recently ordered some Janoshik testing on some oral steroid sources. I figured, for the good of the community, it was best to share them publicly.

This thread will also serve as a collection of any testing I get done in the future, whether it be something I brew myself/raws I get, or stuff I order from other sources. If I get it tested ill be sharing the results here.

Whenever possible I will include a photo of the product and packaging for comparison.

*I have no affiliation with any of the sources shown in this thread, and all testing's will be done blind at my own personal expense. 

I do not endorse any of the sources presented in this thread, regardless of testing result. One good result does not mean a source is reliable.*


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

Source: Para Pharma
Compound: Anavar 10mg

Physical Description:
Vacuum Sealed pouch packaging. Very small pill ~2mm or so. Yellow and coated, sweet taste.
Perforated for cutting in half with "PP" stamped on it.

Product was sent to Jano pre-crushed to ensure the markings were not recognized.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

Source: KingdomOfVar (KOV)
Compound: Anavar 10mg

Physical Description:
Blisters, White Pill with no marking, ~10mm or so, slight yellow/orange flecks of color, no taste


----------



## Spear (Oct 14, 2021)

Great idea. Mind if others contribute?


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

Spear said:


> Great idea. Mind if others contribute?


by all means, a collection true 3rd party testings is priceless.

id like to keep it somewhat organized format wise so its searchable as well for future users.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 14, 2021)

These images are huge and may take a while or hang on mobile devices.


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2021)

mugzy said:


> These images are huge and may take a while or hang on mobile devices.


They look OK on my phone, each is less than screen size.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

mugzy said:


> These images are huge and may take a while or hang on mobile devices.


I can try and downsize them on future uploads. I guess this is a downside of current phones having insanely high rez cameras


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> They look OK on my phone, each is less than screen size.


think he meant size as in file size


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2021)

TomJ said:


> think he meant size as in file size


Oops, I'm not tech savvy, so don't mind me. 🤪


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 14, 2021)

Score for kingdom of var lol
I’ll have to remember that one

Following…


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Score for kingdom of var lol
> I’ll have to remember that one
> 
> Following…


Remember, these results do not act as an endorsement.

50% overdosed is worse than slightly under dosed and shows poor quality control on their end. sure you're getting more active compound for your $, but consistency and accuracy is valuable as well. 

I see this result as a pretty harsh negative for them, these results means they are pretty much out of the question for female users.


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Remember, these results do not act as an endorsement.
> 
> 50% overdosed is worse than slightly under dosed and shows poor quality control on their end. sure you're getting more active compound for your $, but consistency and accuracy is valuable as well.
> 
> I see this result as a pretty harsh negative for them, these results means they are pretty much out of the question for female users.


I'm with you, I want accuracy. I hate overdosed items.


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 14, 2021)

Yeah I get that


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm with you, I want accuracy. I hate overdosed items.


I personally like it because i KNOW what i have, and can dose accordingly now that i know. But i also will definitely *not* be ordering anything from them again untill i see better consistency.

this result makes ME happy, and its no skin off my back to cross another supplier off my list.


----------



## flenser (Oct 14, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I can try and downsize them on future uploads. I guess this is a downside of current phones having insanely high rez cameras


At least there's no EXIF data embedded in them. Sometimes your phone will add that by default.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 14, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently ordered some Janoshik testing on some oral steroid sources. I figured, for the good of the community, it was best to share them publicly.
> 
> ...



This will be valuable info for discernment of legitimacy. I also have photos of testing done on Omega brand, which is legit. Testing was done my satisfied UG buddies who were recipients.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Oct 14, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Remember, these results do not act as an endorsement.
> 
> 50% overdosed is worse than slightly under dosed and shows poor quality control on their end. sure you're getting more active compound for your $, but consistency and accuracy is valuable as well.
> 
> I see this result as a pretty harsh negative for them, these results means they are pretty much out of the question for female users.


*most female users. My wife would run that in a heartbeat. She loves high(for female) dose anavar. Now when you say you worry about the consistency are you referring to all pills being overdosed or are you worried you may get a few underdosed? The second is always my fear. I've ran a sponsor and loved their test amd felt great on it but hated all the orals I tried. Cialis viagra var and provi all did nothing.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> *most female users. My wife would run that in a heartbeat. She loves high(for female) dose anavar. Now when you say you worry about the consistency are you referring to all pills being overdosed or are you worried you may get a few underdosed? The second is always my fear. I've ran a sponsor and loved their test amd felt great on it but hated all the orals I tried. Cialis viagra var and provi all did nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk




My concern is they are selling almost 16mg var as 10mg. 

No one does this on purpose, only way this happens is if they are too careless or are inconsistent with their manufacturing. next batch might be overdosed, next might be very underdosed. point is they arent accurate, so its a coin toss what itll be. 

It just shows they dont know what they are doing very well.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

this was KOV's response on meso 



Spoiler: KOV Response



_A few words to test my stuff. Currently to the result 15mg Oxandrolone. All tablets definitely do not contain 15 mg of oxandrolone, it is mathematically impossible because I know how much material was used and how many resulting tablets were.
I used so much material and filler mixture to get 12mg in the tablet. As demonstrated by my test in Jano lab, 12.58mg. My goal has never been and will never have a place of 10mg in a 15mg tablet, which is nonsense from an economic point of view.

But you have to take into account the deviations that can occur in production. Since I use a machine that does not have a pressure filling die, a difference in the weight of the tablet is possible. The stand I use has a variation depending on the size of the tablet and the carrier used, about 4-7% of the weight of the tablet.

Another thing is that the filling ability of the matrix changes during production - the mixture in the tank is condensed by shocks and its flowability changes, so the matrix must be adjusted, depending on the control during production.

The last thing, if I'm starting production, I always need a few tablets, usually a few sieves, to fine-tune the dies. If my tablet is to have 12mg and a total of 300mg, then I will not use everything below 280mg in the batch, as well as everything above 330mg. But these are, as I say, the first few dozen tablets._



basically admit that their process is inherently flawed, and pills will vary in potency.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Oct 14, 2021)

TomJ said:


> this was KOV's response on meso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O man I might make my way over there. He is talking about his pressing but that’s not his issue it is in the mixing of the batch and I guarantee you he is doing it the shit way. 

Also I call out bullshit all day he doesn’t weigh every tab unless I read that incorrectly


----------



## TomJ (Oct 14, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> O man I might make my way over there. He is talking about his pressing but that’s not his issue it is in the mixing of the batch and I guarantee you he is doing it the shit way.
> 
> Also I call out bullshit all day he doesn’t weigh every tab unless I read that incorrectly


im not going to pretend to be familiar at all with the various processes. just sounds like excuses to me


----------



## Danlllllllllllllll (Aug 17, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Source: Para Pharma
> Compound: Anavar 10mg
> 
> Physical Description:
> ...


Nice so the para pharma is pretty legit


----------



## TomJ (Aug 17, 2022)

Danlllllllllllllll said:


> Nice so the para pharma is pretty legit


No. The pack I got from para was legit. 

Don't take one good test as a full on "g2g" a source can be shit at any moment

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danlllllllllllllll (Aug 30, 2022)

Got mine and it’s week 2 feeling good


----------



## vindeo (Jan 1, 2023)

i just bought one pack of the 10mg Var from parapharma.

this makes me feel better about the consistency, and legitimacy of it. i ordered it through <garbage websites>.

i am 110% a newbie and i have no fucking clue what i’m doing. i’m ready for all the smack and advice i could possibly get.

all i know is i’m playing it very safe as to minimize side effects, and other potential factors like the fact it could be overdosed. i’m really really happy i found this test. thank you for posting it.

i plan on taking just one pill a day for 6 weeks. i am super skinny and i believe it will make me look like a different person from what i read and minimize the post cycle side effects from my natural test being suppressed.

good thing is already prescribed fin!


----------



## TomJ (Jan 1, 2023)

vindeo said:


> i just bought one pack of the 10mg Var from parapharma.
> 
> this makes me feel better about the consistency, and legitimacy of it. i ordered it through <garbage websites>.
> 
> ...


Oh boy here we go. 

No test? 
Oral only? 
Only 10mg a day? Are you female?

Super skinny? Then you dont need drugs, you need to learn how to eat and train. 

It won't make you look any different, it will still suppress you, period.


----------

